# Sarai is here!! :)



## blessed

Wow oh wow... where do I begin?! 

A high risk pregnancy has come to a beautiful ending. It can be done, because God will always make a way, out of no way. (cliche much? but oh so true) 

I have endometriosis, and antiphospholipid syndrome (APS)... both of these things separately are not pregnancy friendly, throw them together and you've got an even tougher situation... Even though, DH and I never TTC, we just NTNP and didn't think about it. If I got pregnant, great news, if I didn't, perfectly fine because we weren't trying (and honestly weren't in any position to have a child financially)........ So 11 months into our marriage, I found out I was pregnant on Mothers Day :kiss:

Morning sickness, pelvic pains, 30 extra pounds :dohh: , my pregnancy, although high risk, went fairly smoothly! No serious issues except for low amniotic fluid levels in the end. 

Then came Christmas Eve... Sarai's scheduled c-section was only 6 days away (December 31st)... I started having what I believed were contractions, and good Lord were they uncomfortable. I played tough girl and just stayed in bed thinking they were Braxton Hicks with a little extra kick to them. Christmas day came and I felt fine :) 

December 29th, my MIL's 50th birthday! We went out to dinner at the Grand Lux Cafe (YUM!) with almost 30 other people and I felt great... even have fun pictures of the night! We got home and the greatness oh so quickly faded. All night I was having those same contraction pains, every 10-15 minutes.. very uncomfortable. Finally fell asleep only to wake up to the pains again. Every 10 minutes more pain, it was starting to get worse, and starting to make me nauseous. I called the doctor and was told to get checked out on the monitor at the hospital. Blah! I didn't want to go! Sarai was scheduled to be born the next day and I had things to do before she came! 

At the hospital I have my cervix checked... a woman with the worst possible cervix checking skills tore me in half and decided I was "very little dilated" :shrug: whatever that means.... I'm placed on the monitor and my pains continue, but they are not quite lining up with the contractions the monitor is showing. I was told I would probably get to go home and come back the next morning as scheduled. Then a light must have went on in the room and doctor's REALLY looked at my charts and noticed that Sarai was not doing too well in the womb. Her heart rate kept dropping, then it would pick back up, then drop again, then skyrocket, then drop again. The atmosphere completely changed and I was told "We have to get her out as soon as possible" :cry: Whats going on with my baby?? I was terrified, the doctor's looked absolutely terrified and the place was a madhouse. DH ran to the car to get the camera and they gave him some scrubs to wear. I was wheeled in to the operating room in no time flat where yet another dead brained doctor tried to give me a spinal block. _Tried_ is the keyword here. The needle was placed in my back AT LEAST 7 times (I lost count after a while) and the anesthesiologist kept apologizing... my pains continued, along with added pain in my spine.. what in the world is going on around here?! The doctor then says "We are going to have to put her under general anesthesia, the baby isn't doing well" I look up and check the monitor to see that Sarai's heartrate is almost at 180 beats! :cry: She was under SO much stress! I told the doctor's "NO, put the stupid thing in my back again, I'm not going under general anesthesia" (who wants to miss the birth of their baby??) and lo and behold, the doctor finally got it right. It was like 5 minutes later and I hear the beautiful sound of crying. Sarai made it out safe. She looked SO perfect. Tears are streaming down my face, my husband is crying more than the baby and we are happy she's out and looking great. What an amazing moment. 

The doctor's start sewing me back up and I hear him say "Natasha, you know what? Those pains you were having were from your placenta, it was deteriorating and breaking off the wall. We are so glad you came in when you did." At this point I'm not going to let anything ruin this great moment... but I couldn't help but think why this wasn't caught earlier? My child's life was in serious danger and the fact that my placenta wasn't doing so hot should have definitely been caught. Then I hear this... "Oh, also looks like you have a bicornuate uterus" Huh?? Nobody has ever told me this before! There's pregnancy whammy number 3! Endo, APS, and a bicornuate uterus..... God has great plans for our daughter Sarai, I'm so thankful He's entrusted my husband and I with her, especially since I have a body that's practically impossible to bear a child in.... I'm amazed. 

Sarai Ruth came here from heaven weighing in at 5 lbs 9 oz and 17 1/2 inches long on December 30th. A tiny little thing (most likely due to placental issues and my laundry list of other issues) but my God is she STRONG. She's beautiful, powerful, and melts the heart of anyone and everyone around her. Even as I type this, tears flow down my cheeks. I'm so in love. :cloud9: 

Here she is!
 



Attached Files:







dsc1.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 138









dsc2.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 128









dsc3.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 143









dsc4.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 131









dsc5.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 131


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she's is beautiful


----------



## Lilly12

Congratulations, what a gorgeous little girl!!!
:cloud9:


----------



## hodbert

Aw Blessed, love your birth story and glad Sarai made it here safe and sound!!!


----------



## Lucky.M

Congratulations is is adorable. Well done you xx


----------



## ummar

Well done you! Congratulations!


----------



## ama

well done :flower: lovely story


----------



## alynn6758

awww congrats hun...she's beautiful! God is good :)


----------



## Mom 2B

Wow what a story. glad she made it here safe and sound and is now in your arms. She is adorable.....congrats!!!!!


----------



## Annunakian

Congrats. :D


----------



## t111

This is so beautifully written! Congrats on your little blessing, well done xo


----------



## jessie_m

Beautiful story, and beautiful child! Congrats, Mommy!!!


----------



## Expect2bemom

She is gorgeous...congratulations!


----------



## Phantom

wow, she is one beautiful baby!


----------



## MissGx

Awww, shes absolutely beautiful! Love the pic of you holding her with the little tear in your eye, such a loving moment! Congratulations!!


----------



## millward329

Soooo made me cry, how lovely. I'm not usually one to cry but you put it so well and God is amazing. I'm going back to church in Lancaster instead of staying on the Island - if you get time please pray for me when I'm giving birth because I may well be doing it alone. Love and hugs x Susie


----------



## mrs_park

Congrats hun, your story brought tears to my eyes. Your little miracle is so beautiful xx


----------



## Fraggles

She is stunning, congratulations x


----------



## smiffy85

Gorgeous little one hun! Love the name too! xxxx


----------



## minkymoo

HOW beautiful exactly???!!! Congratulations to your little family, so so pleased for you and so glad you called your doctor and someone had the presence of mind to read your charts!

Enjoy your new life xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Aww bless you Hun. I was fighting back the tears reading that. 
Congratulations, she is absolutely gorgeous! xx


----------



## vaniilla

congrats :flower:


----------



## sar35

oh wow scary! She is so beautiful..well done xx


----------



## iprettii

awwww wow, what a story.. You are blessed indeed.
congrats on your princess, she is absolutely beautiful


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Wow amazing story! She is beautiful!!! Congratulations! xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats on Sarai. Lovely story and Im glad that God worked everything out in your favor. Im so ready for this baby to get here now:cloud9:.


----------



## Blondie007

Wow she is beautiful! Congratulations xx


----------



## xxsweetkisses

Reading your story brought tears to my eyes! Congratulations shes a little cutie =)

xx xx xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## Pixoletta

Your story is beautiful!! (not the bad part) but that Sarai came out healthy, i wish you all the very best.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aww congrats :) x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## blessed

millward329 said:


> Soooo made me cry, how lovely. I'm not usually one to cry but you put it so well and God is amazing. I'm going back to church in Lancaster instead of staying on the Island - if you get time please pray for me when I'm giving birth because I may well be doing it alone. Love and hugs x Susie

You will most definitely be kept in my prayers! Please remember that no matter what.. you are most definitely NOT alone. :flower:

Thanks everyone for the comments! :hugs: I am in complete awe of my little girl!


----------



## willbamom1day

Congratulations! your lil one is just perfect like God said she would be

Thank you for sharing your story


----------



## Catters

Congratulations! :wohoo: She is GORGEOUS! We are all so blessed. :hugs: Enjoy her -- take care of you and yours.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations hun she's gorgeous x


----------



## marnie79

huge congrats hun xx


----------



## 2016

Gosh...truly and amazing story with the hand of God written all over it! :flower:


----------



## blessed

She is definitely nothing short of God's gift.... just like all precious babies! :)


----------



## Ashley2189

What an extraordinary story! Your daughter is beautiful, and she is absolutely destined for great things. God has blessed you, you are definitely being watched over. Brought me to tears. Congratulations.


----------



## blessed

destined is right! :) I need to start saving up some money for her... she's going to cost me an arm and a leg.. haha!


----------



## Eskimobabys

wow crazy! im so glad u went in to be checked!!! she is ur twin! beautiful!


----------



## blessed

I like to think we look alike too... lol.. but she really looks a lot like her dad! Everyone says its a perfect combo of the two..... I keep praying she turns out looking my mom :)


----------



## jms895

Congrtatulations hun xx


----------



## embojet

Congratsulations, she is beautiful x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

God is good! rejoicing in your joy!


----------



## sarah1989

Congratulations, what a story! Sarai Ruth is a beautiful name for such a beautiful little princess.

Your story gives me and DH hope for a healthy family - I too have a bicornuate uterus :cry:


----------



## blessed

sarah1989 said:


> Congratulations, what a story! Sarai Ruth is a beautiful name for such a beautiful little princess.
> 
> Your story gives me and DH hope for a healthy family - I too have a bicornuate uterus :cry:

It can definitely happen for you! :) Keep your head up! :flower:


----------



## want2Bamommy

Natasha, Sarai is beautiful! 
I'm sorry I was MIA for it all here, I have been trying to keep up on facebook all I can. She is absolutly gorgeous, hunnie! Congratulations to you and your hubby!


----------



## blessed

Its okay miss thing! :) I got you on FB!


----------



## mummyk2b

wow! congratulations! she is beautiful!

x


----------



## Heidi

Amazing Birth story congratulations!!!


----------



## dizzyisacow

congrats!!


----------



## foxyroxie

congrats hun xx


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## ptr

I am confused. Why is your ticker saying Sarai's birthday is today but she was born on December 30th? :wacko:


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

Aw happy first birthday beautiful girl!

^lol oops just read above post, the tickers prob wrong. Mine used to be all messed up. x


----------



## blessed

LOL! I need to change my ticker! Its old....... :blush: 

Just for this, I'll do it tomorrow! (I'm going to bed now... and I'm lazy..... lol)


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

She's gorgeous! Great birth story :haha:


& stilll! happy late birthday!!
She really is a blessing by God.


----------



## blessed

Thanks so much hon! She's AMAZING... has me wrapped around her little finger that brat.... lol :D


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

blessed said:


> Thanks so much hon! She's AMAZING... has me wrapped around her little finger that brat.... lol :D

:rofl:


I'm sure you are!!!!!!


----------



## Lianne1986

some tickers stop at 1 year old :flower:

happy belated birthday :)


----------



## ptr

:haha: darn little girls are too cute!!!! :haha:


----------



## blessed

:rofl:

darn it!


----------

